# Issue after issue



## AustinM864 (Jun 6, 2020)

Just got my 2016 limited ls back from the shop after over a month. Ended up swapping the entire engine to get rid of P0011 code. New issue is the engine not warming up. Drove 40 miles home from work and the gauge never moved off of the lowest temperature. Check coolant and everything and notice its a tad low and appears to be a slow drip near the thermostat housing. Keep in mind the engine was in fact still cool as I could touch the exhaust manifold with my bare hand and it not burn me. Also noticed the fan revs wide open shortly after I start the car. Just out of curiosity I unplug the temp sensor near the thermostat and start the car. Fan comes on full blast and also throws a CEL for the sensor as expected. I turn the car off and plug the temp sensor back in and start the car. Fan comes on and still not warming up so I clear the code with a code reader and the fan almost immediately shuts off and the car starts warming up. Do you guys have any idea what could cause this to happen? Is this just a result of the coolant leaking and being a little low, or do you think the temp sensor wasn’t plugged all the way in? Thanks for the responses.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

AustinM864 said:


> Just got my 2016 limited ls back from the shop after over a month. Ended up swapping the entire engine to get rid of P0011 code. New issue is the engine not warming up. Drove 40 miles home from work and the gauge never moved off of the lowest temperature. Check coolant and everything and notice its a tad low and appears to be a slow drip near the thermostat housing. Keep in mind the engine was in fact still cool as I could touch the exhaust manifold with my bare hand and it not burn me. Also noticed the fan revs wide open shortly after I start the car. Just out of curiosity I unplug the temp sensor near the thermostat and start the car. Fan comes on full blast and also throws a CEL for the sensor as expected. I turn the car off and plug the temp sensor back in and start the car. Fan comes on and still not warming up so I clear the code with a code reader and the fan almost immediately shuts off and the car starts warming up. Do you guys have any idea what could cause this to happen? Is this just a result of the coolant leaking and being a little low, or do you think the temp sensor wasn’t plugged all the way in? Thanks for the responses.


So you swapped the engine? If not take it back to the shop that did.
Take the sensor connectors apart and blow them out with air, spay a bit of Electro-Solve in them and re-blow out with air and plug them back together.
Was this a used engine? Replace the t-stat/housing and probably the hose. Keep in mind, all of the plastic cooling parts degrade over time and when you fiddle around with any of them, they tend to disintegrate albeit slowly sometimes, but ... But Mahle and / or Duralast lifetime warranty parts.


----------

